# high dosed test only cycle?



## mabdelrasoul (Sep 15, 2013)

I would like to hear how you bros feel about a high dose test only cycle. I prefer to keep oral steroids out of the cycle for now to give my liver a good rest and I don't need the bloat associated with dianabol or anadrol at this time. I'm considering a long ester like testosterone enathate or testosterone cypionate but I'm open to ideas and suggestions if you have them to share. Do you have experience with a test only cycle and how did it work out for you?


----------



## katelly (Sep 15, 2013)

No reason for test only cycle. Its usually food intake not amount of gear you putting in you. Going big has consequences. What is your goal for wanting to do a big test only cycle.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Sep 15, 2013)

was just curious to what my bros thought on a high dosed.test only cycle. I like the way I feel on test only. figured a high dosed.test only would enhance my mood and libido dramatically. iv also been reading up and people say they feel amazing and make some pretty big gains with high dosed test and offcourse high calorie intake.


----------



## Jada (Sep 15, 2013)

I know ur going to get alot of opinions on this topic but my advice to u is if ur going test only and what ever mg u were on and u havnt seen progress after adjusting calories and its been the same mg for a couple of cycles I would increase , like lets say 500 to 750.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 15, 2013)

mabdelrasoul said:


> I would like to hear how you bros feel about a high dose test only cycle.


So......What do you consider a high dose?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm not at all opposed to a Test only cycle, in fact I'd go so far as to say mixing one in here & there is a good thing. That said, its like the Bros are asking: what's your history, stats and what do you consider to be a "high dose" test cycle?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 15, 2013)

if you cant grow on 750mg of test u need to evaluate your diet and training.25 pounds easy in 12 weeks


----------



## katelly (Sep 16, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> if you cant grow on 750mg of test u need to evaluate your diet and training.25 pounds easy in 12 weeks




ill second that


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Sep 16, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> if you cant grow on 750mg of test u need to evaluate your diet and training.25 pounds easy in 12 weeks



unless this is Ronnie Coleman were talking about.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 16, 2013)

samcooke said:


> unless this is Ronnie Coleman were talking about.



Not just him, depends on where your at,muscle wise.i dont think a 240 pound guy is going to grow much on 750,im talking about a lean 240.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 16, 2013)

ive done many test only cycles.... low dose and high dose, to me going over 800mg is a waist


----------



## Josh30013 (Sep 16, 2013)

750 is the sweet spot for me


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 16, 2013)

Nothing wrong with test only cycle nothing at all!


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 16, 2013)

I was considering this same question.  If you're simply measuring volume or mg's of gear why not just increase test.

The reason for me is that I respond well to other compounds or even synergisticly with different combinations.

By running test only or higher test only cycles you'll know exactly how you respond to test by itself.


----------



## goodfella (Sep 16, 2013)

Stop listening to bostnlyod and unsubscribe from his youtube channel!


----------



## HDH (Sep 16, 2013)

There is really no reason to run a high dosed test only cycle.

I think I already read it but the sides could outweigh the benefits for this one. Of course people view what's high differently.

I would suggest adding a different compound or two. Deca, EQ or even a little Tren if your ready for it. Maybe even starting with an oral would be satisfying.

HDH


----------



## creekrat (Sep 16, 2013)

What do you consider high?  If 500 mg works for you then i'd stick with it.  That or introduce a new compound.  Why run a gram of test if the results don't justify the added cost, oil, and potential sides?


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Sep 16, 2013)

was just a question bros. seemed interesting to try.  was just wondering what u bros thought on the subject.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 17, 2013)

well the more cycles you run the higher dose you will use...  but also your weight & BF adds to the equation.   tes @ 1g-1200 comes with quite a bit of "other fun" because you are pushing things that much more.  

beyond 750-900mg it just makes so much more sense to use other compounds for better gains than more tes.  Assuming diet/training are in check.  you can get mass with deca/npp.  Strength with EQ and a host of orals, and Tren is just putting a supercharger on things. why goto 900mg of tes when you can do 400mg of tes/tren...??  or 400/600 tes/eq, or "X", "Y" and so forth.  

go with something proven.  tes/deca/dbol.  tes/mast/tren.  

but as bundy said, if you cant grow on 750 you need to look at other things your doing.  shit, id say if you cant grow on 400 you need to address diet, sleep, training style, no drinking, etc because just that can take you pretty far.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 17, 2013)

For people that compete in Powerlifting and or Bodybuilding a test only cycle is a good break for you body, if you don't compete then you may not understand this.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 17, 2013)

Ive run over 2g before and can tell you 350 test, 350 tren will work just as well but without some of the sides.  You reach a point of diminishibg results


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 17, 2013)

If you can keep your estro under control I'd say go for it. I feel great on high-ish test. If it where me I'd start at 400mg/week for 7 weeks then bump it to 800mg for the next 7.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 17, 2013)

When I talk about a high test cycle it's around 750mg it's a taking it easy on my body cycle if I were to do one.

I would rather take it easy with 500mg to 750mg test and around 400mg Mast, this will work good it has for me in the past.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 17, 2013)

Currently running 500mg test and around 450mg tren a, this would be a more harder cycle even though the dosages are low.

I'm not competing at the moment and haven't for sometime so smarter smaller dosages is best for me with a harder cycle.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's the problem-

The vast majority have genes that more dose=not more gains/diminishing returns

For me, dosage increases=results increase...there are no diminishing returns (although lethargy kicks in at 3g/week of gear)

With that said, EXPERIMENT

You better realize though that more than likely you will be one of the majority that succumb to more test=not better

I like to cruise at 1g test (although don't always get to) but my goals are VASTLY different than most lol


Tl;dr stick to 750mg or lower test OP


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 18, 2013)

I feel great at 750mg wk and I eat like a mofo..but haven't ran just test in awhile..


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Sep 18, 2013)

will do guys appreciate


----------



## Theomega (Nov 15, 2017)

I also feel 750mg test is a very sweet spot as well.


----------



## Solomc (Nov 16, 2017)

Theomega said:


> I also feel 750mg test is a very sweet spot as well.



this thread is 4 years old bro. Lol. 

But yes 750 is a nice number


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 16, 2017)

Two words; Pro genetics.


----------

